# New Hypnotherapy study



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is a new study. From what I have personally seen with Mike's tape users they are more effective then this study has pointed out. I believe this has something to do with the actual tape and Mike's experience, but I am posting as it is important information. Also because of the cost considerations. I am also not sure why they recommend it as a last reesort when it should be a treatment for everyone, because of its benefits. Mike's success rate is much higher.Hypnotherapy and therapeutic audiotape: effective in previously unsuccessfully treated irritable bowel syndrome? Forbes A, MacAuley S, Chiotakakou-Faliakou E St Mark's Hospital, Watford Road, Harrow HA1 3UJ, UK. alastair.forbes###ic.ac.uk [Medline record in process] Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is not always readily responsive to conventional therapy. Hypnotherapy is effective but time consuming and labour intensive. Preliminary data suggested equivalent value from a specially devised audiotape. Tape use is now compared with gut-directed hyponotherapy in a randomised controlled trial. Consenting patients (n = 52; 37 women) with established IBS were recruited to a 12-week study. All had failed dietary and pharmacological therapy. The median age was 37 years (range 19-71); median symptom duration was 60 months (8-480). Randomisation was to six sessions of individual hypnotherapy, or to the tape, with stratification according to predominant symptom. Symptom scores and validated psychological questionnaires were utilised. Twenty-five patients (18 women) received hypnotherapy, 27 the tape. Successful trance was induced in all hypnotherapy patients. By intention to treat, symptom scores improved in 76% of hypnotherapy patients and in 59% of tape patients (not significant). Amongst 45 patients providing a full set of symptom scores there was advantage to hypnotherapy, with a reduction in median score from 14 to 8.5 compared to an unchanged score of 13 in audiotape patients (P < 0.05). The assessor considered 52% in each group to have improved. Those with greater initial anxiety tended to be more compliant and more likely to respond. Gut-directed hypnotherapy and audiotapes appear valuable in resistant IBS. Although probably inferior to hypnotherapy, the ease and economy of tape use may be considered sufficient to recommend it as a second-line option in IBS, reserving hypnotherapy for failures. PMID: 11151439, UI: 21025915 ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Eric,I suspect its something to do with the processes. Theirs are gut-directed, I use Gut-Specific, a diffent method using on-going progressive session induction methods(opsim).Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Interesting study... Mike, what is the difference between gut-directed and gut-specific processes? These studies can have so many variables in them, it is sometimes hard to track the actual results. I was surprised, like you Eric, at their final suggestions, though I suspect the full clinical report would be more revealing!Thanks for sharing!------------------Marilyn


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

HI Mike, Eric and Marilyn:I'm interested in learning the difference between the two also.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi All,Thanks for the posting Eric.When I looked at Gut Directed therapy, they used the same hypnotherapy process over a 12 week period.The method I use is Gut Specific using On-going progressive session induction methods (OPSIM). It was developed on the basis that as the individual respondes and improves, then something else has to happen to help the patient move on further. My expereice tells me that if you use the same process, the patient has more chance to become 'anchored' in at some stage. If the same sounds and words are used when initially pain, bloating etc are presented, it is not unknown to have negative thoughts anchored onto the healing methods.An example I have used in the past, is if after a night out, after drinking too much we spend some of the night vomiting, it is easy in that heightend state to anchor onto suggestions that have no relationship to the vomiting. ie Vomiting - (suggestion) - lots of chocolate - more vomiting - the link becomes that some people will be put off chocolate, all becuase they have had a suggestion made at a time of heightened receptivity. The fact that they were sick becuase of drink not chocolate does not matter, the belief is there. And the individual will not eat chocolate for a long time, remembering through association to something else.Therefore the same suggestions made all the time could have the same effect. Anchor's are made to the hypnotherapy session, which may eventually limit the progress of the patient.The methods I use allows the patient to continue to develop. As they learn new ways of thinking, they have more internal resources to use in overwriting the negative beliefs, which leads to more progress, more belief, leading to more progress, less symptoms, less frequency of presentation. We are continuously developing beings, we are never the same person, for each day we are learning, making decisions, experineceing feelings, emotions etc and my methods encourage the development by changing the sessions and suggestions to carry the listener forward. It is more than relaxation.Measuring success in these trials is largely based on symptom reduction and frequency of presentation. Pain is difficult to quantify, bloating and the rest, are all individually measured. The therapist or medical profession cannot guess how the pain feels. We have to rely mainly on the patient for feedback, and their improvement in quality of life. Many in the medical profession try to establish set protocols to measure progress.Of course some measure has to be there. But the problem lies in the fact that many who want to do the measuring, do not understand the processes they are wanting to measure.They often want to contol, and impose a biomedical model of health and disease.I understand the frustration of the medical profession. We all know that to take out an appendix there is a set proven method, to do heart surgery there is a set proven method.However with hypnotherapy, what makes one therapist different from another? I believe that a successful therapist should understand the conditions he treats, he should be able to build rapport, allay fears, he should also be able to detect intuitively what the patient needs, and to deliver something more than just words.Hypnotherapy I believe is a science develivered as an art form. How we successfully measure that, without depending on the patinets feedback I am unsure.I remember when I did my research the practice manager said to me in the early days, " your very brave", "if this does not work your reputation is at risk"!!I hadn't thought of it that way!However I quickly recovered when I remembered that all the patients I would see were none responsive to ordinary methods, medication, dietary exclusion etc.All the patients were the Dr's 'heart-sinks' patients (they couldn't do anything else with them ). Then I remembered if I made 1% differce, then I had done better than the doctors. As it happened we averaged 80% improvement in symptom presentation and frequency of presentation. I believe that this method is the best, my own results show it, patients daily show it, we have to keep looking for ways of moving on - that is how I work, in practice and as an individual. Continous personal development should be second nature to us. Change is a natural part of life, we should see it at an oppertunity not a threat. The subcon often see's change as a threat OPSIM reduces the resistance, embraces the new thoughts and beliefs and significantly reduces negative anchoring.Hope this helps.Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks, Mike...This is great information, and I needed to understand the difference; this makes total sense to me...you really do understand the condition, you seem to be almost within the very mind of the patient..it's hard to believe that you yourself do not have IBS, for you understand it so well... Thank you so much for taking the time out to explain this, because, as a "patient"I feel the more information and understanding that we have not only of our condition, but of the methods that help us...including your processes...the better equipped we are to begin improvement. It is also encouraging to know that these processes can be used with confidence and knowledge that these are proven methods. I now also better understand why just using one session over and over is not as beneficial, and your explanation is key to helping others in better understanding not only our condition, but understanding our progress.Thanks again Mike for taking the time for your reply, and to Eric for sharing this study, and also..Hello to you Jean!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for the detailed explanation, Mike! It makes perfect sense to me.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2001)

Hi Marilyn & Jean,I'm pleased it helps.







Best RegardsMike


----------

